# Bildschirm erkennt nur DVI aber kein HDMI



## Lamacra (17. Januar 2016)

Tach Leute,

Habe aktuell folgendes Problem:
Mein Bildschirm ist normalerweise über DVI an meiner 980ti angeschlossen, wollte sie jetzt aber über HDMI anschließen wollte mal was bezüglich der Farbeinstellung ausprobieren...
Sobald ich meinen Bildschirm per HDMi anschließe und den PC hochfahre erhalte ich die Einblendung vom Bildschirm No Signal und er geht in den Sleep Modus...
Schließe ich jetzt das HDMI kabel ab und das DVI wieder an, klappt alles.
Habe auch versucht beides anzuschließen und dann im Nvidia Controll Panel den Anschluss auszuwählen...aber das klappt leider auch nicht....

Wenn der PC an den Fernseher angeschlossen ist, funktioniert das HDMI kabel....

Habe grad echt kein Plan woran das liegen könnte :-/
Hoffe einer von euch Gurus ;-P hat eine Idee

Achso Bildschirm ist ein : Iiyama ProLite XB24B3HSU-B1

Gruß Lamacra


----------



## Ebrithil (17. Januar 2016)

Musst du vielleicht am Bildschirm den Input von DVI auf HDMI umstellen ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

So wirds sein.
Btw, bildtechnisch gibt's keinen Unterschied zwischen DVI und HDMI.


----------



## Lamacra (17. Januar 2016)

Ohh maaan, ich habe die Einstellung  für den Input nicht gefunden...Ist bissl fummelig...
Danke Jungs


----------



## Lamacra (17. Januar 2016)

Okay, eine Letzte Frage xD
Wenn ich das HDMI kabel am Fernseher habe, dann kann ich 12bps auswählen, am PC Bildschirm jedoch nur 8bpc...liegt das am Kabel oder am Bildschirm.?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Am Monitor.


----------



## Lamacra (17. Januar 2016)

So ein dreck... -.-
dachte der Iiyama wäre dazu fähig ..
Naja dann muss  wohl mein Fernseher für The Witcher 3 herhalten


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Bei den meisten Monitoren hat man 8bit, bei Fernsehern 
Siehst du denn nen Unterschied, weil 12bit erscheinen mir doch recht viel.


----------



## Lamacra (18. Januar 2016)

Kann vielleicht auch an meinen Bildschirm Einstellungen liegen aber bei The Witcher zum Beispiel sieht das Bidl auf dem Pc irgendwie  Blass aus, wo hingegen auf dem Fernseher die Blässe nicht da ist, und die Fraben richtig lebendig sind.
Benutze ein Reshade für The Witcher und da wurde vom Modder empfohlen, die einstellungen im Nvidia Controll Panel auf 12bpc zu setzen...


----------

